

James Gosling hates JSF - abp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ei-rbULWoA#t=47m

======
kls
JSF and JSP where abominations from the onset ASP and PHP are not far behind.
I am glad that the browser wars are over and that we now have a viable
alternative with JavaScript. It is so much easier to have clean separation of
data, UI and style elements and toolkits that specifically address each layer.

The web 1.0 way, was a bunch of concessions for one role or the other, either
the CS guys one and you got a ridged development toolkit (struts, JSP) or the
designers won and you got the data and transaction integrity of a wet noodle
(PHP). With the seperations of the layers that JavaScript and browser based
apps provide those concessions are now moot. The back end developers get to
use rigid and verifiable tools while the UI guys get dynamic and flexible
tools that allow them to pivot on a dime. The new web is a great place for
developers and I for one am happy to see the dawn of new development practices
for the web. The old frameworks and toolkits where abominable at best.

------
jp
Specification Leads (JSR - 314) 1 - Oracle 2 - Oracle

